# Benefit Bear Hunt On Turtle Lake Club



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

All you lucky bear hunters that have a tag for the Red Oak hunt might want to check out the Benefit Bear Hunt On Turtle Lake Club post on Sound Off (Michigan Forums.com)

A chance at a guided hunt on Turtle Lake Club this fall.

Gary


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Benefit for Perrin

Perrin was diagnosed with Mesothelioma on May 13th. Mesothelioma is a cancer caused by the exposure to asbestos. His is in the lining of his left lung. We have been told that he was likely exposed 20 plus years ago, as it takes a long time to develop into cancer. With the help of some wonderful people we have found Dr. David Sugarbaker in Boston. He dedicates his entire career to treating Mes. patients. He created and heads up the International Mesothelioma Program. He described it to us like this...We are standing in front of a huge fire. We can not go around it, we must go straight through it, but to know that we are not the first ones to go through, and there are many survivors on the other side. So here we stand, in front of that fire, ready to go through it with the help of God...

Perrin had surgery on July 6 in Boston where they removed one lung. He is recovering in Boston and hopes to return home this Friday if all continues to go well.


----------



## hubert14 (Feb 1, 2007)

Perrin Klein Benefit Bear Hunt
This is a drawing for a bear hunt for the 2011 season at the renown Turtle Lake Club south of Hillman in the Red Oak area.
You will be guided on an active bear bait on thousands of acres of private land with an abundant bear population.
Cost is $20.00 per ticket with no limit on purchases.
Drawing will be held on August 13th, 2011
YOU MUST HAVE A PERMIT FOR RED OAK.
Send check or money order to : 
Tom Hubert
25370 M-32
Hillman, Mi. 49746
Any questions call 989-370-1895
Checks must be received before August 12, 2011
ALL PROCEDES GO TO THE PERRIN KLEIN BENEFIT FUND
GOOD LUCK!

If you have any further questions feel free to message me

Thanks Ben


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

btt


----------



## hubert14 (Feb 1, 2007)

This is honestly a hunt of a lifetime in the middle of premier bear country!! Its also for a good cause, how else can you help a fellow sportsman.


Thanks Ben


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Can you post up a picture of the ticket??


----------



## hubert14 (Feb 1, 2007)

TALLBEAR - Yes I will post a pic!


----------



## hubert14 (Feb 1, 2007)

To those of you who are interested in buying raffle tickets for a guided bear hunt please Make checks payable to Perrin Klein. This is not a hoax!! 

Thanks Ben 

​


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

hubert14 said:


> To those of you who are interested in buying raffle tickets for a guided bear hunt please Make checks payable to Perrin Klein. This is not a hoax!!
> 
> Thanks Ben
> 
> ​



It's for a good cause and probably not a hoax. But, unless they have a license from the state lottery board, they can't hold this type of raffle.

Showing a picture of the ticket with a state license number on it would prove that point. Otherwise it won't be a hoax, just illegal and the money will have to be returned.


----------



## Soil Sample (Aug 8, 2011)

tallbear said:


> It's for a good cause and probably not a hoax. But, unless they have a license from the state lottery board, they can't hold this type of raffle.
> 
> Showing a picture of the ticket with a state license number on it would prove that point. Otherwise it won't be a hoax, just illegal and the money will have to be returned.


It's for a great guy. Let the Turtle Lake hate go for a while.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Soil Sample said:


> It's for a great guy. Let the Turtle Lake hate go for a while.



No hate for Turtle Lake here. Used to know one of the caretakers and appreciated some of what they do for wildlife.

I am concerned with the fact that this may be an illegal raffle. If they have a state lottery license for this, all is well. If not, shame on them and all those involved. 

Most people have no problem posting a picture of the ticket. It verifies it's legit and gets more people willing to buy a ticket. When I'm told a ticket will be posted and then it isn't, makes me wonder.

Hope they raise all the money needed......In a "legal" manner.


----------



## coyote-hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

never met you and hope I never do because anyone that puts up a stink about whether a benefit raffle for a man suffering from mesoth. cancer is licensed by the state is a real piece of dirt. Karma has a nasty way of coming back around and biting you in the rear. Some day that might be you fighting for your life with some sort of illness and I hope some idiot jumps on line and pitches a fit about a whether your benefit raffle is state licensed or not...think before you post.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/BSL-CG-1824_26045_7.pdf

Coyote hunter. Nobody wants to stand in the way of good intentions.

Good luck this season!


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Coyote-Hunter
Don't get upset if someone questions if the lottery is legal. No different if someone would trespass on Turtle Lake hunt club property to hunt bear to benefit a good cause without permission. Still makes it illegal.


----------



## coyote-hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Brown Bear: I guess that's the difference between the people from northern michigan and those down below...the first reaction by people from this neck of the woods is "how can I help?". The first reaction by you city folk is "is it legal". Sad to say the least.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Coyote hunter-

I do not believe that is the case at all. By the sounds of things you know this gentlemen who is ill and most people will go out of their way to do as much as possiable to help friends in-need, and thank god there are still people in this world that will help people they do not know. However the the world today is full of greed and sin and you have to be careful where and who you are giving your money to, it does not matter what part of the state your from. It happens everywhere!! And please do not judge a persons actions by what area of the state they live in, some do not have a choice where they live, and not all that live south of your location are bad people. I live futher south than you, not as far as some, but the folks in my small town are very friendly and giving as well, as a matter of fact I would consider Alpena a big city compared to where I spend my time. I say this with no regret because I lived there once also. B


----------

